# Looking for info on a Wonderfire 2570



## Stegman (Jan 14, 2011)

Saw the stove below on Craigslist for $375 and it seemed like a good deal. Listing bills it as a Vermont Castings Wonderfire 2570, but can't find any info about it on VC's website or anywhere else. 

Does anyone know anything about these stoves? Is that a good deal? Anyone know where I can find a manual or installation guidelines?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 14, 2011)

if you cant find a copy, pm me
model and email address

old scanned copy is avail


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 14, 2011)

ps, nice stoves in their day
replacement parts?-good luck!!


----------



## Wilbur1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wood Heat Stoves said:


> if you cant find a copy, pm me
> model and email address
> 
> old scanned copy is avail


Hello,
I've also been searching for an owners manual and installation guide for the Wonderfire model 2570 direct vent gas stove. Can I get a link to that scanned copy please? Thank you very much, Wilbur1


----------



## Heatsource (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont work there anymore, so you'll have to contact them directly


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 6, 2014)

Wilbur1 said:


> Hello,
> I've also been searching for an owners manual and installation guide for the Wonderfire model 2570 direct vent gas stove. Can I get a link to that scanned copy please? Thank you very much, Wilbur1



We don't have that available by link but I've uploaded it here.


----------

